
Cloudflare DNS 1.1.1.1 is not resolving console.aws.amazon.com - flyGuyOnTheSly
I just spent 30 minutes scratching my head as to why the rock solid login page that has never gone down in years was just down... completely... not responding to pings... not responding to traceroute... restarted the modem... left an angry message on my poor little ISPs voicemail... turns out it was cloudflare DNS that was the culprit!<p>So I just thought I would tell you all here in case you were in the same situation! As I imagine a lot of other HNers are (or were) on the 1.1.1.1
======
axaxs
You should really post specific error messages and dig results when making
such an assertion. A DNS lookup miss shouldn't cause 'not responding to
pings.'

------
XOKP
I have the same issue, AWS pages are not returning any IP address.

    
    
      dig lightsail.aws.amazon.com @1.1.1.1
      
      ; <<>> DiG 9.10.6 <<>> lightsail.aws.amazon.com @1.1.1.1
      ;; global options: +cmd
      ;; Got answer:
      ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 7818
      ;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 2, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 1
      
      ;; OPT PSEUDOSECTION:
      ; EDNS: version: 0, flags:; udp: 1452
      ;; QUESTION SECTION:
      ;lightsail.aws.amazon.com. IN A
      
      ;; ANSWER SECTION:
      lightsail.aws.amazon.com. 10 IN CNAME lbr.lightsail-lbr.com.
      lbr.lightsail-lbr.com. 10 IN CNAME ap-southeast-1.lightsail.aws.amazon.com.
      
      ;; Query time: 4 msec
      ;; SERVER: 1.1.1.1#53(1.1.1.1)
      ;; WHEN: Wed Dec 04 23:32:58 +08 2019
      ;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 138

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
Where in the world are you located if you don't mind my asking?

I am in Toronto, Ontario, Canada right now.

------
hieuhtr

      nslookup console.aws.amazon.com 1.1.1.1
      Server:  1.1.1.1
      Address: 1.1.1.1#53
    
      Non-authoritative answer:
      console.aws.amazon.com canonical name = lbr-optimized.console-l.amazonaws.com.
      lbr-optimized.console-l.amazonaws.com canonical name = us-east-1.console.aws.amazon.com.
      Name: us-east-1.console.aws.amazon.com
      Address: 54.239.31.83

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
Well that's odd... because this post is getting upvotes... and I was unable to
connect to console.aws.amazon.com for at least 30 minutes before switching DNS
servers away from cloudflare... and it worked.

~~~
zaarn
The post getting upvotes is not indicative of the content being correct.

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
Absolutely, but I assumed others were upvoting because they noticed the same
problems.

It appears to be intermittent. Not everybody is affected.

------
alishan-l
Noticed the same thing a few days ago. Really weird. I tried clearing the
cache ([https://cloudflare-dns.com/purge-cache/](https://cloudflare-
dns.com/purge-cache/)), but no luck. Ended up having to switch to a different
DNS provider.

------
CodeWriter23
I’ve observed along this line. console.aws.amazon.com redirects to your
default region, in my case, us-west-2.(iirc)console.aws.amazon.com and THAT
dns lookup fails. It is intermittent in nature, typically resolving within 5
minutes. And though I usually use 1.1.1.1 inevitably I have to switch to
9.9.9.9 to access archive.is, and I’ve experienced this same intermittent
failure on 9.9.9.9. I suspect there’s a hiccup in Route 53 delegation causing
this.

------
badrabbit
I have had similar experiences in the past that I have speculated might be a
result of malicious intermediate parties. I only made that guess because when
this happens, it only happens for sensitive domains of value (more likely it's
my confirmation bias and CF is just buggy)

------
sergiotapia
The internet has been acting weird for me since 9:30pm EST. Some pages load,
others don't.

HN was not working at all until the last 10 minutes. Now it seems fine. Anyone
else experiencing this?

------
mmcallister
works for me

    
    
      $ dig console.aws.amazon.com @1.1.1.1 +short
      lbr-optimized.console-l.amazonaws.com.
      us-east-1.console.aws.amazon.com.
      54.239.31.91

------
alexhaber
It works fine for me

